# Coat changes after spaying



## SARAHTHRIFT (Jun 22, 2015)

My 6 1/2 mth old puppy Lola has just been spayed . She is black with a white tuxedo. I met another cockapoo with same colouring today but she has gone grey which the owner said was due to the spaying, she had also got more curly.
Is this normal?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I couldn't say Molly is 16 months and not yet been done, but is going to later this year. Molly was all black but when her puppy fur change to adult fur she developed a lot of white hairs all over,my groomer just said it was the spaniel in her


----------



## SARAHTHRIFT (Jun 22, 2015)

*Coat change*

Lola already had white hairs appearing before the spay. Interesting to see how her coat develops


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My Max is Black Tux and spayed at 15 months. His coat hasn't changed at all. The grey gene I believe, comes from the poodle side. A lot of poodles coats fade.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is a good site for understanding the poodle coat and how the colours fade. 
http://www.stunninglyss.com/explaining-poodle-colors.html
It's very common for chocolate and red to fade. Blacks can go silver. As for getting more curly or a different texture, that is the adult coat vs. The puppy coat which has nothing to do with spay. You will also notice matts starting around eight to ten months which is why most adult cockapoos you see are cut short. 
I'll attach a picture of how my red girl has faded.


----------



## windmill (Nov 12, 2014)

My black girl Missy was spayed at that age and woke up the morning after with a grey streak in her tail. It may have been a coincidence but I couldn't help feeling I had fast tracked her into middle age!


----------



## SARAHTHRIFT (Jun 22, 2015)

I have checked out the website on poodle coats. Very interesting.
Thanks


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

This is interesting, my groomer was convinced it was the spaniel in Molly. I can now tell her different. Mind you if she does get more white after she's spaded, she could well end up blonde


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow was spay at six months but she stayed red until just about a year. Her change happened to start when we brought ozzy home so I often tell people ozzy turned her grey!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

dmgalley said:


> Willow was spay at six months but she stayed red until just about a year. Her change happened to start when we brought ozzy home so I often tell people ozzy turned her grey!


I had that problem,but it was hubby that turned me grey


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My 16 year old is turning me!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Grad school turned me grey. HA!

Sometimes I think they are darker as Lexi and Beemer are getting older. Then I give them a bath. Nope must dirty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

coat colour genetics is really interesting, I try to understand and have learnt a little but there is SO much to learn and so many possibilities depending on what mix has been in the generations..and then of course they are cross breeds so that in itself adds more to the mix, but yes I believe it is generally the fading genes from the poodle side that cause most of the coat changes in Cockapoo's. Neutering is more likely to change the texture of the coat, on a spaniel it can make the silky coat drier and fluffier, I think some cockapoo coats get harsher and maybe more wiry, but as neutering is usually done just around the time (or just before) that the coat would be starting to show changes due to age its hard to know what has caused what. Similar to when my boy started calming down around 10-12 months..was it due to neutering or was it just him calming down with age? I will never really know....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

DB1 said:


> coat colour genetics is really interesting, I try to understand and have learnt a little but there is SO much to learn and so many possibilities depending on what mix has been in the generations..and then of course they are cross breeds so that in itself adds more to the mix, but yes I believe it is generally the fading genes from the poodle side that cause most of the coat changes in Cockapoo's. Neutering is more likely to change the texture of the coat, on a spaniel it can make the silky coat drier and fluffier, I think some cockapoo coats get harsher and maybe more wiry, but as neutering is usually done just around the time (or just before) that the coat would be starting to show changes due to age its hard to know what has caused what. Similar to when my boy started calming down around 10-12 months..was it due to neutering or was it just him calming down with age? I will never really know....



Dudley calmed down at 10-12 months? So jealous. My two must be really behind because that didn't happen until they were two years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Dudley calmed down at 10-12 months? So jealous. My two must be really behind because that didn't happen until they were two years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 years? I'll be totally grey well before then!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie was dark chocolate and started with white hairs around a year. Now nearly two is fading you can just see it in the picture. Neutered at five half months. Both his parents chocolate but dad had faded.
Poppy was apricot has now gone lighter and her coat more wiry she is two and half. Didn't see her parents x
In the picture they had just got back from groomer. Whoops sideways x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

erinafare said:


> Boycie was dark chocolate and started with white hairs around a year. Now nearly two is fading you can just see it in the picture. Neutered at five half months. Both his parents chocolate but dad had faded.
> Poppy was apricot has now gone lighter and her coat more wiry she is two and half. Didn't see her parents x
> In the picture they had just got back from groomer. Whoops sideways x


They look lovely Christine, its fascinating how they've changed colour. So I guess the parents could be an indication on their coats and how they may change . 
Molly's mother was chocolate and has started to go grey at 3 1/2 . Will be interested how Sid will change his mum is light blonde and corse and his dad is dark apricot but very soft textured.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Goosey said:


> They look lovely Christine, its fascinating how they've changed colour. So I guess the parents could be an indication on their coats and how they may change .
> Molly's mother was chocolate and has started to go grey at 3 1/2 . Will be interested how Sid will change his mum is light blonde and corse and his dad is dark apricot but very soft textured.


As far as I know Poopys mum was a gold spaniel and dad apricot but never saw them.
Her coat goes darker as it grows. Here she is this morning they are going for a trim on Friday. No matter how they end up you love them all the more. Whoops sideways again x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

She is lovely, love her colour. Such a lady with the added sparkle from the cushions 
I know what you mean, even though SIDS still very young and a bit of a menace I love him to bits and Molly she's my big girl I adore. 
I see you had Boycie netured at 5 1/2 months, want to get Sid done at 6 months.some have said its fine at that age some recommend later,what swayed your decision to get him done early?
Has poppy been spaded if so what age was she done?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Both were done early on advice from vet.
When he went for his inoculation at 8 weeks I asked about neutering and he said just before six months to bring him back at five months so he could check that he would be ok. Attached picture of Boycie in his onesie. Went to vet for check on 6th day.
Poppy was just under six months when she was spayed again on vet advice. She had keyhole surgery much less invasive. You could not see where incision was. She went back to vet for checkup on 2nd day and was out walking and back to normal on 5th day. I only took her on lead walks for a couple of days that was only to stop her getting too playful with other dogs.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ha ha love the onesie, not sure boycie is too impressed or at least taking his picture in it


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jazz is 7 months black with a white bib and not yet had her 1st season - it's really interesting as over the last 2 weeks LOADS of white hairs have started all over - little tufts of white between her pads and a little white goatee beard lol - I find it fascinating and can't wait to see what's happening!!!


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

White under her mouth started after last pic taken!!


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

Biscuit has just been spayed. Her fur is still silky and dark chocolate brown near the roots but has been bleached by the sun to a golden colour on the ends - a sort of "wild hombre" effect which, according to the ads, is very fashionable and worn by J Lo  I am off to the groomers today so Bis can have her first proper haircut
I would still love her to the moon and back even if she had a purple skin head.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Jazz is gorgeous - is she working cocker x miniature? She reminds me of Poppy 

Biscuit we need pictures of your wild ombré please!


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi - thank you  Jazz is a show cocker and min poodle cross xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Dudley calmed down at 10-12 months? So jealous. My two must be really behind because that didn't happen until they were two years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not Calmed down - Started calming down - big difference!! he has still not totally calmed down but he started loosing that mad frenzied-ness of young pups, mad attacking biting etc I would say the real calming down happened from about 2 and a half.


----------



## SARAHTHRIFT (Jun 22, 2015)

Lola (black with white tuxedo) has lots of white hairs over her back and getting white eyebrows! Yes it is fascinating.


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

Biscuit before and after haircut. She still has a big orange moustache ?


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Omg - biscuit looks lovely both colours but what a difference - it is fascinating - month on and the white hairs are spreading down legs now - but I hear that is common in black pups....


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear is also starting to develop a few stray white hairs (before it was just tiny white patches on his back paws and chest).


----------



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Bella was not spayed when I got her last October, she was 5 yrs old. I had her spayed in December, and have not seen any change in her coat.

She is more poodle, and her coat is cream coloured, curly, thick and a little on the coarse side.


----------

